# which Eclipse version for Javascript?



## Braveheart (Oct 19, 2009)

Newest versions of Eclipse
I will be using the Google Eclipse Plugin for developing Javascript web applications (GWT, 03D) 

*Which one is best for my needs?* please only reply if you have actual KNOWLEDGE here, not just "uh...IMO the top one cause i yea idk", need actual input on your experiences with them.


----------



## Oliver_FF (Oct 20, 2009)

I use Netbeans when working with GWT, it ties in extremely well with the Glassfish appserver for debugging code running on both the client side and the server side.


----------

